# Starting a saltwater tank need lots of info please.



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

So I am getting a 46 gallon bow front tank what all do I need for saltwater fish. Like what I need in the tank and any other information I need. I have freshwater tanks and want to start 1 saltwater. Thank you so much.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the salt area. Search around for a bit and do some immersion reading. There are several threads just like yours, even one about a brand new 46g bowfront. You'll get several ideas as to what type of tank you want to keep, some theories and ideas.


----------

